# Can't get T2202a Receipt from school



## Ubergame (Jul 6, 2013)

I have tried for the past year to get my receipt for my school so I can use it for my taxes and they will not send it. I was wondering if there is a legal way I can make/force them send it to me?

Thanks


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Ubergame said:


> I have tried for the past year to get my receipt for my school so I can use it for my taxes and they will not send it. I was wondering if there is a legal way I can make/force them send it to me?
> 
> Thanks


If you are legitimately entitled to the receipt they cannot by law not give it to you. Can't you just download it online? That's what I do.

Do you owe library or tuition fees?


----------



## Ubergame (Jul 6, 2013)

It isn't from a College or University, just some shotty little school.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

In order to get a T2202a, you must be in enrolled in a _qualifying program_ at a _designated institution_. Way more detail: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/tchncl/ncmtx/fls/s1/f2/s1-f2-c1-eng.html#p1.9

If they won't give you a T2202a, it is possible (even likely) that the program isn't qualified or the institution isn't designated, or both.


----------

